# Pelegic, tuna, HMS permits



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

Can someone please enlighten me as to the aspects of pelegic species permits, tuna permits and highly migritory species permits. Heard the guys on Outcast Fishing Show the other night talking about these in regard to an upcomingtournament. Do these apply to recreational fishermen? What species are included? Federal and state waters? Catch and release vs.keep and eat? Who generally enforces and checks for these permits?Any info would be helpful.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Google HMFS permit and you'll get all you want.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Answers should be right here: https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/default.asp


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

While there are much more seasoned fishermen to answer your question on this forum, I will chime in with what I was told. If you are fishing for Sail, marlin, dolphin or any variety of YFT BFT or Blue Fin, Wahoo (?)you are supposed to have a HMS permit. I was called and questioned 2 weeks ago about the past year of fishing for any of these species...although they did not ask me anything about the snapper population...the lady simply told me "that's not my department" I would have to speak with someone else...go figure! To answer the next question, I have only caught dolphin. The guys in bluewater would be able to answer this question better. all you have to do is go the web site and pay there fee and download your doc. real easy to complete.

Good luck


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

NOAA:Vessel owners/operators who recreationally fish for or retain regulated Atlantic tunas (bluefin, yellowfin, bigeye, albacore, and skipjack), sharks, swordfish, and billfish in Atlantic Federal waters, including the Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean Sea, must obtain an HMS Angling category permit or a HMS Charter/Headboat permit. However, General category vessels may fish recreationally for HMS so long as they are participating in a registered recreational HMS tournament and fishing under tournament rules. Vessels fishing exclusively in state waters are required to obtain the HMS Angling permit if they wish to keep their regulated tunas (bluefin, yellowfin, bigeye, skipjack, and albacore). Vessel owners/operators should check their state regulations regarding the retention of sharks, swordfish, and/or billfish in state waters.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Reel.. so only a rec boat needs the license right....not anglers just the boat!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, the license covers the boat


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thought so.........just wanted to make sure....thx


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (7/1/2008)*yeah, the license covers the boat


Keep that in mind if you are fishing on another person's boat. You permit is only good for your vessel.


----------



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey thanks fellas' for the great replys. Just visited the NOAA site and it was really informative. But what about dolphin and wahoo? The NOAA site didn't even mention these two species. Are they not considered HMS??

:clap

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't need for Dolphin or Wahoo. It's pretty inexpensive in the big scheme of things so if you might get tuna or billfish seems like an easy decision.


----------

